# Auto-Sleeper Broadway



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

_This is a repeat of my posting in company reports for anyone searching the Auto-Sleeper Forum_

Well, after ordering our Auto-Sleeper Broadway at the NEC in October we finally collected her last week from Hampshire and Dorset Motor Caravans.

The Broadway has everything we want in our home on wheels and the build quality is of the highest quality as we have come to expect from Auto-Sleeper.

All the modifications and additions agreed at the NEC have been completed exactly as we requested, so a special thank you to Brian Cross at Auto-Sleeper for overseeing this.

It is very reassuring to know when buying an Auto-Sleeper motorhome that the friendly and efficient staff at the factory are there to put anything right should the need occur.

I am sure the Broadway will be a very popular model for Auto-Sleeper; HDMC had at least 3 more ready for collection this week.

We wish everyone at Auto-Sleeper well in these difficult times and keep up the good work.

Chris


----------

